# Colonial Retriever Field Trial Club Lic. Trial



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

The trial will be held on the James Dean property (Castle Rock Rd. , Woodstock , Ct.). Please drive slowly while on the grounds especially when going by Dr. Dean's home. Please do not drive , park or air on the alfalfa field behind Dr. Dean's home ( field on the left after passing through the stone wall).
Open will start in the field at the end of the "tech" pond on Fri.
Derby will start on the "Hickey" farm field on Fri.
Amat. will start on the "Hickey " farm field on Sat.
Qual. will start on the mound field behind Dr. Dean's home (Amat. hill).
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Callbacks or results?


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Internet service was awful today at the trial. I just got home.

Derby
1st #1
2nd #4
3rd #14
4th #2
res jam,#13
jams 9 and 17

open call backs to land blind

there were 7 scratches
1,2,3,6,10,11,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,25,26,30,32,33,35,37,38,40,41,43,46,48,50,54,56

Pattie


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

The callbacks to the water blind for the Open are:
1,2,6,10,17,18,19,21,23,25,30,32,35,37,38,43,48,50,54,56. Total 20 dogs

Rotation start with Dog 4. Water blind will be at Wood Duck Pond at 8 am.
See you all in the morning


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Just received an awesome txt.

Congrats to Stout for his 1st in the qual & congrats to his Mom Ticket for her 3rd place in the qual.

Congrats to Apple on her 4th in the qual. Great day for the home team!!

Sorry I don't know who got 2nd but I want to wish a congrats to the 2nd place dog as well.

Pattie


----------



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulation's to Kerry Milliken and Stella (run by Ed Forry) for a 2nd in the Q. Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Buck thank you for posting.

Congtrats Kerry!!!! That is awesome!!

Pattie


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kerry Milikan, on your Qualifying 2nd with Stella! Wingover's Seaside Stella was handled by Ed Forrey.

Dora would be proud!

rita


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

And so is dad "Reuben"!! Congrats Kerry, Ed and Stella!!


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Just received an awesome txt.
> 
> Congrats to Stout for his 1st in the qual & congrats to his Mom Ticket for her 3rd place in the qual.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Stout, Stella and Ticket!! 

It was actually Sunshine that got the 4th, and we were delighted to be in great company!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Denise,

That is awesome!!! Apple has been on such a ride I just assumed it was her. Good gopirl Sunshine! 

Pattie


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Results are posted on Entry Express.
Congrats to Roy Morejon and FC/AFC By Golden's Pond's Legacy (Pride) for winning the Amat., new AFC and qualifying for the National Amat.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Roy!!


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Chad O'Brian for your success in the Amat with Punch (2nd) and Niki (4th)!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AllieCat said:


> Congratulations Chad O'Brian for your success in the Amat with Punch (2nd) and Niki (4th)!


Congratulations, Chad! 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> Results are posted on Entry Express.
> Congrats to Roy Morejon and FC/AFC By Golden's Pond's Legacy (Pride) for winning the Amat., new AFC and qualifying for the National Amat.


Congratulations, Roy! on the win and qualifying for the National Amateur as well..

Sure someone is dancing among the clouds over this success!

Judy


----------

